
Millions of routers allegedly backdoored with malware that can’t be removed - Liriel
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3147958/security/millions-of-routers-allegedly-backdoored-with-malware-that-can-t-be-removed.html
======
PuffinBlue
The writing in this article was so spectacularly unclear that it warranted
this update:

> Update: Intel Global Communications wants to make sure you don't think the
> latency issue from Intel's Puma chipset is related to the malware-infected
> router problem. It's not; the chipset causing lag is a big problem of its
> own. Also, he says the fix “is being deployed.” Hopefully it won’t take
> months to roll out via ISPs.

It's obvious why this article is trash - it's a shameless rewrite of two other
pieces that don't really have anything to do with each other (hence that
update) and awkwardly spliced together probably because someone was up against
their deadline and hadn't met their word count for the week.

If you want to know about the first half of the article, go and read the
original:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/03/intel_puma_chipset_f...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/03/intel_puma_chipset_firmware_fix/)

If you want to read about the second that the headline here talks about, reads
the actual Motherboard article:

[https://motherboard.vice.com/read/hacker-claims-to-push-
mali...](https://motherboard.vice.com/read/hacker-claims-to-push-malicious-
firmware-update-to-32-million-home-routers)

I'd ask the mods here to consider changing the URL in the submission/title of
this post to the Motherboard one as this ComputerWorld article is low quality.

~~~
tyingq
This picture in that second article: [https://motherboard-
images.vice.com/content-images/contentim...](https://motherboard-
images.vice.com/content-images/contentimage/40224/1481045574667527.png)

Interesting that they didn't obscure the ip address in the login. It maps to
an ISP in Ukraine...BlazingFast.io.

